# Need Native French Tutor



## lavieenrose (Nov 20, 2011)

Hello,

My name is Mei, I am living in Surabaya, Indonesia. I need a native French tutor who can speak English fluently to give me private lessons at my boarding house. Unfortunately I can only have the lessons on Sunday. If anyone is interested please feel free to contact me at


----------



## MangoFrance (Feb 15, 2012)

*French classes*

hey

Im Margot student from France 
Im currently studying in Surabaya at Airlangga uni if you are still searching for french classes let me know by mail 

See you


----------



## lavieenrose (Nov 20, 2011)

MangoFrance said:


> hey
> 
> Im Margot student from France
> Im currently studying in Surabaya at Airlangga uni if you are still searching for french classes let me know by mail
> ...


Hi, thanks for responding. Yes, I am still looking for a french tutor. Please let me know your fee, how much/hour and if you're willing to come to my boarding house. I am female btw. I can only have the course in the weekend unfortunately, due to my working schedule  Is this alright with you?

Here's my email address: [email protected]

I am looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## YudhaUtomo (Feb 17, 2012)

MangoFrance said:


> hey
> 
> Im Margot student from France
> Im currently studying in Surabaya at Airlangga uni if you are still searching for french classes let me know by mail
> ...


Hi Margot. My name is Yudha,I'm 18 YO,I'm an Indonesian,from Jakarta and studying at Surabaya in Tenth November Institute of Technology. So you studied in Airlangga Uni ? it's a quite near from my flat at Mulyosari, it takes 5-10 minutes by bike. So according to this thread i'm looking for someone who can teach me France Languange and i also looking for a new friend. I have a plan to study abroad to France,maybe for next or couple years ahead. I took a France class at France embassy in Surabaya but it will start on this April. So i can't speak France at all. Mind if you teach me a bit?if so it will be great . btw i can't pay any money but i can teach you how to speak Bahasa Indonesia,Javanese,Jakartans Languange and feel free to ask me about everything you want to know about Indonesia. I love to share,discuss,and meet new persons.

*beer*

hit me by email = [email protected][dot]com


----------

